# Advice on fixing interior panels to stop squeaks travelling



## Spikeyman (Apr 20, 2010)

Our motorhome has a rear bathroom and we find when travelling there are squeaks and rattles coming from the door and the side panel. 

Anyone advise on how to remove trim to either tighten any fixings or put some liquid foam or something to stop the noises? 

Any advice appreciated thanks.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We had this problem on our over head where it joined the cupboard, our dealer gave us some polish , cannot remember the name but will check later, we sprayed this in the joints and it stopped completely for around 18 months when it came back, sprayed again and not heard it since. 

Mandy


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

My first try would be some good old spray furniture polish..
I understand most contain silicone, so good for giving a little "glide".
Moving up the scale you can get a can of proper silicone spray from Screwfix.
This may help with the squeek but rattles may need other solutions.


----------



## Spikeyman (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Mandy if you do know the name of it we can give it a try, mght help.

Kind regards, Spike


----------

